# Bald Spot on Head



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello, I have a 6 month old little girl Havanese. She has curly coat. I just recently noticed that she has a small bald spot on top of her head. Is she old enough where her undercoat would be coming out? I was putting bows in her hair and fear that I might have damage the coat. Do Havanese have fragile hair? I had a Yorkie before this so I am trying to get familiar with grooming my new little girl. Any recommendations on conditioners/sprays etc. that help strengthen the hair would be appreciated. 

I am watching the spot now to see if it gets bigger. It is not discolored so I haven't taken her by the vet yet. I am a paranoid Mama so we tend to go to the vet a lot...so much I think they have a crazy sticker on my file. I thought I would check with you guys before I took her in to see if anyone has had this problem before.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has one about the size of a dime. It was noticable about the same age. I thought it was ringworm, but the vet said no. He treated it with something and it didn't go away. He did scrapping and could not find anything. He said that it was probably something passed on from the motherbut I can't remember the name. Anyway, I rubbed this ointment on it for weeks and no no avail. The hair has never grown back in this spot. I don't put it up which I was doing when I first noticed the spot. It is like a scar and perfectly round. I know that the hair will grow back from ringworm and can't imagine why this hasn't grown hair. Rosie is 3 and a half now and I really forget about the spot. I have started just cutting her bangs and letting them hang forward so the spot is not noticable. I hope you find out about your baby and keep us posted. I remember now it was some kind of mange that puppies get from the mother while nursing. The vet said that the mother should not breed again and I did let the breeder know.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I took her in this morning for a skin scrape. They said it tested negative for mange/mites. He thinks the hair might have been damage from hair bows. She was great at first with her bows and I was using them to keep hair out of her eyes. All of a sudden she started ripping them out. The vet said just to keep an eye out for any other spots. He did not completely rule out demodectic mange but for now we are showing negative. Thanks! Your Rosie is cute and those cupcakes are precious!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The demodectic mange is what she was treated for. But the spot never went away. The hair on the top of her head is extremely fragile and I at first thought the same as you--topknow. But if that had been the case the hair would have grown back. Anyway with the bangs no one can see it and I love her just the same.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

My brother had a chow when we were younger that had demodectic mange so I knew I wanted to know sooner rather than later so I could get a jump on it. Her's was triggered by any kind of trauma so I thought the spay might have triggered Sammi's. I am still going to keep an eye out for more spots. I'm with you, I could care less if she has a bald spot (with a strawberry on it now). I love my little girl no matter what! The vet even said that the spot may never go away. She is black with silver tips so he told me I always have the option of using a sharpie! I woudln't do that of course but found it funny!


----------

